# The unleashing...



## SuperFlex (Sep 26, 2006)

Monday - Upper body/running
Tuesday - Lower body/EFX
Wednesday - no weights/possible cardio
Thursday - Upper body/running
Friday - Lower body/EFX
Saturday - Misc. day, train what feels needed/running
Sunday - rest day/football!

Here are my final refinements... This best fits my schedule and best represents what I need to do. Saturdays will likely be all upper body exercises. I'm dropping to two lower body days, do to the fact that cardio works legs as well. Two good squat days a week and cardio should get me where I want to be...


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 26, 2006)

*Soundgarden - Rusty Cage*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vkFE3kD32kk

I'm going to break my rusty cage,
and run.......


----------



## kenwood (Sep 26, 2006)

lol whats this? your 6th jounal this month? lol j.k man, just busting yo balls  .  goodluck. looks good


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 26, 2006)

5th...


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 26, 2006)

I put up a basketball goal today for a little extra cardio as well. That will likely be an every day thing or very close to it...


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 26, 2006)

This week will be out of wack...

Upper body

Chest:
3 sets of bench presses for 12,10,6
2 sets of DB flyes
Back:
3 sets of reverse-grip barbell rows for 10
2 sets of DB pullovers
Delts:
3 supersets
a) DB shoulder presses for 10-12
b) rear laterals for 12-15


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 28, 2006)

SuperFlex said:


> This week will be out of wack...
> 
> Upper body
> 
> ...


 
Pretty much the same deal except 3 straight sets of DB shoulder presses and 2 sets of rear pec-dec flyes... Added 3 sets of decline sit-ups with crunches after failure.


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 28, 2006)

*Korn - Thoughtless*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p3F6a3ZsccYhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4C81CLqn5uM

I wanna see you try to take a swing at me,
because it's my turn to put you on the ground, ground, ground...


----------



## kenwood (Sep 28, 2006)

who's the guy in ur avatar?


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 28, 2006)

kenwood said:


> who's the guy in ur avatar?


 
Dennis James

What about yours? Dude is huge!


----------



## kenwood (Sep 28, 2006)

SuperFlex said:


> Dennis James
> 
> What about yours? Dude is huge!



oic....lol me


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 28, 2006)

kenwood said:


> oic....lol me


 
Looking good man.


----------



## kenwood (Sep 28, 2006)

SuperFlex said:


> Looking good man.



why thank you   . totally ghey moment lmao


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 28, 2006)

SuperFlex likes the ladies...


----------



## kenwood (Sep 28, 2006)

lol... journals get kinda boring when nobody posts in them and stuff. huh?  ...you want a good song to listen to when lifting:  Def Lepperd- Rock Of Ages. good song, i was sitting on the couch lastnight at 3a.m(up with a 2month old kid(feeding him bottle lol) ) and was bored so i just turned on the tv and browsed through the music on sirus(sp?) channels and wrote down a crapload of songs lol.


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 29, 2006)

kenwood said:


> lol... journals get kinda boring when nobody posts in them and stuff. huh? ...you want a good song to listen to when lifting: Def Lepperd- Rock Of Ages. good song, i was sitting on the couch lastnight at 3a.m(up with a 2month old kid(feeding him bottle lol) ) and was bored so i just turned on the tv and browsed through the music on sirus(sp?) channels and wrote down a crapload of songs lol.


 
I love music my friend. I wish I could use it to share my understanding with the entire world... I've done the late night music thing more than once myself. 

It's not on youtube, but I know limewire will have it.


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 29, 2006)

Lower Body

Quads:
warm-up
4 sets of squats for 10-6
2 sets of machine kickbacks for 15 (it needs a lot more weight...)
Hams:
1 set of lying leg curls for 12
1 set of seated leg curls for 12
Calves:
3 sets of machine calf presses for 20


----------

